# Whats the deal with HAM's and sun spots?



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

People keep on talking about sunspots when talking about HAM radios. What do sunspots have to do with it? Does it boost its range?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It can let you speak to your father if he's dead. Atleast that's how the movie goes. 

I'm not a ham, but believe it can cause disruptions in the atmosphere that can reflect signals normaly lost into space. Some wave lentghs are affected differently that others.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

lexsurivor said:


> People keep on talking about sunspots when talking about HAM radios. What do sunspots have to do with it? Does it boost its range?


Here is some info from a HAM operator, the sun solar cycle http://www.solarcycle24.com/ is much welcomed by the amatuer radio faterinity with an impact on the different E-layers surrounding the earth. It tends to make propagation for DX(long distance) communication much better. Propagation


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> People keep on talking about sunspots when talking about HAM radios. What do sunspots have to do with it? Does it boost its range?


Sunspots are spots on the sun, and HAM radios are radios make out of pig parts.  

It's range is only as big as it's pigpen.  

You know what they say.... a pig in the pan is worth two in the bush!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HarleyRider said:


> Sunspots are spots on the sun, and HAM radios are radios make out of pig parts.
> 
> It's range is only as big as it's pigpen.
> 
> You know what they say.... a pig in the pan is worth two in the bush!


 Huh???:scratch:scratch


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Here is some info from a HAM operator, the sun solar cycle http://www.solarcycle24.com/ is much welcomed by the amateur radio fraternity with an impact on the different E-layers surrounding the earth. It tends to make propagation for DX(long distance) communication much better. Propagation


See, you learn something new every day on this site.  I would have thought it would cause interference with the signal such as increased static or overwhelming the signal. Thanks, bunkerbob. :congrat:

BTW, just ignore the comic relief... the real comic is out of town, I'm just the relief.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HarleyRider said:


> Sunspots are spots on the sun, and HAM radios are radios make out of pig parts.
> 
> It's range is only as big as it's pigpen.
> 
> You know what they say.... a pig in the pan is worth two in the bush!


Oh, now I get it this is the spots you thought I was referring to... get it HAM spots.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Oh, now I get it this is the spots you thought I was referring to... get it HAM spots.


That was truly "Spot On".


----------

